# xorg-server-1.7 y ati-drivers + temperaturas altas

## Sefer

Hola a todos, resulta que instalo xorg-server-1.7 el cual me hace desinstalar ati-drivers y todo parece funcionar correctamente hasta que me doy cuenta que el ventilador del portatil salta cada 3 minutos y los nucleos del procesador suben a 45-46 grados cuando normalmente estan a 38 grados, no es que sean muchos 45, el tema es la diferencia entre ambas temperaturas.

El portatil en reposo sin nada de carga con el procesador a cero de carga y me he dado cuenta de que son los controladores ati xf86-video-ati que tuve que instalar a cambio de los ati-drivers.

He tenido que volver a xorg-server 1.6 que me ha costado bastante añadiendo esto a /etc/portage/package.mask :

>=x11-apps/xinput-1.5.0

>=x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.1

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.3.2

>=x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.3

>=x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.1.0

>=x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.1.1

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-4.1.1

>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.0

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

>=x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.1.1

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0

>=x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

>=x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

La pregunta es, hasta que punto es esto normal, no me deja actualizar esas dependencias y puede que afecten mas adelante a otras cosas ademas del xorg-server, al volver a ati-drivers me vuelve a funcionar perfectamente todo, como dato esto es lo que me devuelve el "glxgears"  46567 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9313.376 FPS por los 1500FPS que me devolvia el xf86-video-ati, la diferencia en rendimiento es bastante grande, ya se que unos son cerrados y los otros no, es lo poco que se respecto al tema ati asi que espero que me perdoneis si digo alguna tonteria.

Dicho esto, el problema de las temperaturas y del ventilador haciendo ruido cada 2 minutos me ha hecho volver a xorg-server 1.6 mi tarjeta es la Ati Radeon HD 4650

A alguien le ha pasado o puede darme alguna idea? estoy haciendo algo mal? en caso de tener que joderme se sabe si ati va a sacar alguna version que funcione bien con xorg-server 1.7 en adelante?

----------

## Latinvs

Supongo que ese subidón de "fiebre" de tu procesador lo notas con algún escritorio con efectos de composición, no? eso junto con que el resultado del glxgears fuera tan bajo parece indicar que no estaba funcionando la representación directa, el "direct rendering" ese, que es el que aprovecha las capacidades de aceleración 3D de las tarjetas.  Me parece raro porque lso controladores libres de ATI tienen aceleración 3D. Estás seguro de que el controlador xf86-video-ati que instlaste era el adecuado para tu tarjeta?

Yo no tengo ATI, pero creo recordar de alguna instalación que le he hecho a algún amigo, que hay un driver "Radeon", que quizá sea el que le va a tu tarjeta.

También recuerdo haber leído, aunque de esto hace ya meses si no cerca de un año, y quizá la cosa haya mejorado, que ATI estaba siendo un poco puñetera con el soporte para las versiones recientes de Xorg, sobre todo en lo controladores para tarjetas un poco antiguas.

En fin, si nadie te da una respuesta más precisa yo probaría por donde te he dicho.

Saludos.

----------

## Sefer

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Supongo que ese subidón de "fiebre" de tu procesador lo notas con algún escritorio con efectos de composición, no? eso junto con que el resultado del glxgears fuera tan bajo parece indicar que no estaba funcionando la representación directa, el "direct rendering" ese, que es el que aprovecha las capacidades de aceleración 3D de las tarjetas.  Me parece raro porque lso controladores libres de ATI tienen aceleración 3D. Estás seguro de que el controlador xf86-video-ati que instlaste era el adecuado para tu tarjeta?
> 
> Yo no tengo ATI, pero creo recordar de alguna instalación que le he hecho a algún amigo, que hay un driver "Radeon", que quizá sea el que le va a tu tarjeta.
> 
> También recuerdo haber leído, aunque de esto hace ya meses si no cerca de un año, y quizá la cosa haya mejorado, que ATI estaba siendo un poco puñetera con el soporte para las versiones recientes de Xorg, sobre todo en lo controladores para tarjetas un poco antiguas.
> ...

 

Lo primero agradecerte tu tiempo y el molestarte en contestarme.

Se me olvidó comentar, tengo fluxbox. La temperatura va subiendo hasta que salta el ventilador, baja se desconecta el ventilador y vuelve a subir con la activación de nuevo del ventilador, es un circulo vicioso xD, y esto sin hacer nada con el ordenador ni exigirle nada.

El controlador Radeon tambien lo he probado con el mismo resultado, lo unico con lo que consigo ir bien es con el ati-drivers, lo preguntaba un poco por si alguien sabia lo que me pasaba o le habia pasado. 

La aceleracion 3D siempre la consigo, al menos el direct rendering me sale un "Yes", respecto alxf86-video-ati correcto, cual es el correcto?, no he entendido bien esa parte, tengo que instalar el inestable o algo?

----------

## Latinvs

Te comentaba lo de los efectos de escritorio porque si no es la tarjeta la que se encarga de ellos vía representación directa, entonces es el procesador el que lso tiene que manejar, con la consiguiente subida de temperatura y la puesta en marcha del ventilador, para que no se achicharre.

La verdad es que no sé mucho de Fluxbox, pero no creo que un escritorio tan minimalista tenga efectos de composición gráfica, (3D, animaciones, transparencias, etc) no?

Tampoco estoy muy puesto en ATI, pero al referirme a un controlador más adecuado no hablaba de un controlador experimental sino a ese Radeon que comentas que has usado y te iba igual de mal. ¿No hay algún otro Radeon?.

Perdona, pero soy novatillo en Gentoo, así que déjame explicarme con la distro que mejor conozco. En Debian hay un ATI llamémosle "genérico", creo recordar que sin aceleración por hardware, es decir, auqnue tu tarjeta tenga un procesador con capacidades de aceleración ese controlador no las va a usar, delegando esas tareas en el procesador. Por lo que dices creo que el controlador xf86-video-ati que mencionas debe de ser el equivalente en Gentoo.

Luego están dos controladores "Radeones" con aceleración 3D, uno "a secas" y otro para las tarjetas HD, como la tuya.

 "ATI"

 "Radeones"

A este amigo que mencionaba, la composición gráfica no le funcionaba con el ATI y sí con el Radeon por esto de la aceleración gráfica por hardware, cosa que repito que no tengo ni idea de si tiene algúna importancia en Fluxbox, y en ese caso nada de lo que te estoy diciendo seguramente tenga mucha importancia, jaja, pero por lo que comentas la cosa parece venir por ahí.

No sé cómo anda la cosa en Gentoo con las versiones de los drivers estos, yo en principio indagaría por ahí, a ver si resulta que has instalado el Radeon en vez de Radeon HD; si estás seguro de que el Radeon que probaste era el que necesita tu tarjeta quizá sea cosa del xorg.conf. Se supone que las últimas versiones de Xorg deberían detectar automáticamente tu tarjeta y autoconfigurarse sin necesidad de un archivo xorg.conf (prueba a renombrarlo para que Xorg no encuentre ningún xorg.conf e intente la autoconfiguración), pero a veces falla. Yo que tú miraría en tu xorg.conf la sección que dice 'Section "Device"', en la línea "Driver" tienes que tener escrito el driver que quieres usar (y que evidentemente tienes que tener instalado). Si has estado probando con varios quizá tengas armado ahí un poco de lío. Además recuerdo que había dos o tres opciones más por si eso seguía fallando, algo como que había que indicarle en el xorg.conf que cargase el módulo "DRI" para habilitar el "Direct Rendering", y creo recordar que alguna cosilla más, pero de nuevo tengo que decir que estoy bastante pez en eso (uso Nvidia con el controlador privado, que configura todo él solito).

En último caso si tu tarjeta no es muy antigua supongo que siempre puedes probar con el oficial de la web de ATI y que éste te autoconfigure el Xorg. Y si ni por esas funciona pues igual es que los mamones de ATI siguen pasando de los no windowsistas y siguen sin dar compatibilidad con las nuevas versiones de Xorg,   :Confused:  De todas formas yo antes de tirar la toalla consultaría en algún foro más, quizá en el foro americano te puedan dar más pistas.

Suerte.

::Edito::

A todas estas estoy dando por hecho que ese "calentón" sólo se produce cuando cargas las X, verdad? Es que si en consola también te pasa entonces no debería tener nada que ver con Xorg.

::Vuelvo a editar::

¿Dices que te sale que sí en "Direct Rendering"? Pero eso será con el controlador cerrado, no? porque 1500 cuadros/s no es señal de representación directa ni de coña. En todo caso si con el cerrado te salen casi 50.000 me juego el cuello a que el controlador abierto que has instalado no es el correcto para tu tarjeta, o como decía arriba tienes mal configurado el xorg.conf.

----------

